# Toowoomba QLD Town Water any good for brewing ?



## HaveFun (16/11/17)

Does anyone have any experience with the Toowoomba town water ?

Or do i better buy some water from WW or coles ?

Cheers

Stefan


----------



## earle (16/11/17)

Toowoomba town water was recently judged the best in the country. Plenty of award winning brews have been brewed with it.

@crowmanz did a great talk on water chemistry at our last brew club meeting so can probably elaborate


----------



## Beersuit (16/11/17)

Toowoomba water is good for most beers. Needs a little gysum for most things with hops and a small dose of lactic for everything but otherwise good. There are several locations they draw water from so depends where abouts you are in town your taking it from. Council are easy to get a report out of though.


----------



## crowmanz (16/11/17)

Yeah the town water is alright for brewing. To get it awesome I add gypsum, to top up the calcium and sulfate, and the use acidulated or lactic acid, to get the right mash pH and overcome the bicarbonate.


----------



## HaveFun (16/11/17)

where can i buy some gypsum and how much do you use ?
i’m new to brewing and playing at the moment with some fresh wort kits to get experience next months i will get myself a grainfather for christmas


----------



## Beersuit (16/11/17)

The brew shop sells it.


----------



## crowmanz (16/11/17)

If using fresh wort kits you won't really need to add any.

Locally Toowoomba Homebrewers will have gypsum and lactic acid. Amounts do depend on the recipe and the water report which Council does monthly. Usually I am using 3-5g gypsum and 3-5mls of lactic.

If you are getting into all grain you can check out TooSOBA which is the local homebrew club.


----------



## earle (17/11/17)

crowmanz said:


> If you are getting into all grain you can check out TooSOBA which is the local homebrew club.



You can find our FB group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/TooSOBA/ A lot of us are on AHB but we don't really post about club stuff here.
The group is a closed one. If you do want to access the FB group mention who you are in the member request so we know you're not a spammer. A lot of requests come through from randoms.


----------



## pcqypcqy (17/11/17)

you could work for the tourist office Earle.


----------



## earle (17/11/17)




----------



## HaveFun (17/11/17)

thanks 
cheers stefan


----------

